# Diabetes group meeting Carrickfergus Oct 5th 2011



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

The Diabetes UK Carrickfergus voluntary group?s first meeting after the summer break will take place on Wednesday October 5.

The support group aims to help people with diabetes in the area to meet others and learn more about living with the condition. 

It will hear from Florence Findlay White, National Care Advisor with Diabetes UK Northern Ireland, who will talk about the benefits of Structured Diabetes Education. 

http://www.carrickfergustimes.co.uk/news/diabetes_group_meeting_1_3075696


----------

